
Ask HN: 40 years old and Google, is it possible? - mabracadabra
How much is it possible to get hired by Google or (other FANGs) in a decent position if you have:<p>+ 30 years experience in programming (my passion since childhood), managing teams and products but no CS degree (I have an economics degree)<p>+ Building and leading high-tech startups and their products<p>+ Experience with the latest programming trends<p>I didn&#x27;t create any products for the last 5 years but I taught people programming and created tools and open-source projects for my own purposes (and for other people).<p>What do you say? Is it possible?
======
tiredwired
I interviewed at Google once. They did not care about my resume or any of my
experience. They only cared about how I performed on the bizarro whiteboard
questions.

~~~
wingi
If you go through the normal, starter hiring process (1 mio request / year @
goog) with that experience you will get this starter questions ... you should
get a request from google to join.

------
inancgumus
Another possibility is that you can be a consultant to FANG companies.

You better start networking with people already work in those companies.

